# Explain something to a complete autist - Dick Pics



## Brandobaris (Dec 2, 2016)

Why does pretty much every guy I've ever met have at least one photo of their dick?  From the most bookish historical re-enactment aspiring Professor, to the Bodybuilding Tradesman?  Why do I walk into their room and find their cam pointed at where their crotch is?  Why do they send dick pics?

Why do Girls almost invariably have inboxes filled with dickpics, no matter what social media platform they are on?  Whether its Facebook or snapchat, or probably even this forum.  Do guys send dick pics because it works some of the time?  

I don't get it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 2, 2016)

post ur dick pic


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Incase I leave it somewhere I can then show people it and if they see it hopefully return it to me.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 2, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> post ur dick pic


okay but this is not my good side.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 2, 2016)

Spoiler








You mean like this?


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 2, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> View attachment 158902
> You mean like this?



yeah.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Oh, baby


----------



## *Asterisk* (Dec 2, 2016)

You regularly asking other dudes about pictures of their dicks doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 2, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> You regularly asking other dudes about pictures of their dicks doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


Well if they are taking photos and sending them to Women they just met then I guess it must be a conversation starter for them.  No one really wants to give me a straight answer, and I never see people really talk about it. 

But seriously, I have no earthly idea what this deal with it is.  Or "Tribute Pics" or that sort of stuff.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

No one then?


----------



## WEEDle (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> No one then?


Well slight powerlevel but since you seem to _really_ want to know I never took any photos of my penis until I was asked to in exchange for a vagina pic. Think of it as a form of currency.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 5, 2016)

>he doesn't take 3 dick pics with different lighting for each girl 

Amateur


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Incase I leave it somewhere I can then show people it and if they see it hopefully return it to me.



You have one of these?


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

WEEDle said:


> Well slight powerlevel but since you seem to _really_ want to know I never took any photos of my penis until I was asked to in exchange for a vagina pic. Think of it as a form of currency.



Oh, do people not want to answer questions in fear of powerlevelling and therefore exposing themselves to some sort of weak ridicule?  I see now.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Oh, do people not want to answer questions in fear of powerlevelling and therefore exposing themselves to some sort of weak ridicule?  I see now.


Honestly?

It's because you are austitic af.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 5, 2016)

Medical records and to get out of the occasional speeding ticket.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Honestly?
> 
> It's because you are austitic af.



Why does that even matter? Do you only reply to threads created by people you deem not autistic af?


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 5, 2016)

If you had a nice-looking penis you wouldn't have to ask.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Why does that even matter? Do you only reply to threads created by people you deem not autistic af?


Well yes, you know how if a 6 year old would ask someone why do planes fly, the person could be an areospace engineer and would say, because it's got a big motor and wings.

If some one can't grasp the topic, why invest more into them, it's wasting both parties times. I'm not trying to be rude, but you are basically asking "why do humans have sexual urges", if you can't figure that out then explaining things like, flirting, people who's kink is exposure etc is kinda pointless. I'm not trying to be rude but you are asking a question if you need to ask, you really can't grasp the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Well yes, you know how if a 6 year old would ask someone why do planes fly, the person could be an areospace engineer and would say, because it's got a big motor and wings.
> 
> If some one can't grasp the topic, why invest more into them, it's wasting both parties times. I'm not trying to be rude, but you are basically asking "why do humans have sexual urges", if you can't figure that out then explaining things like, flirting, people who's kink is exposure etc is kinda pointless. I'm not trying to be rude but you are asking a question if you need to ask, you really can't grasp the reasoning behind it.



So you are saying theres more valuable things you could be doing on KiwiFarms than answering my dumb questions?  A higher purpose, if you will?


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Shit posting dank memes kinda trumps explaining human sexuality to someone.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Shit posting dank memes kinda trumps explaining human sexuality to someone.



Okay then I will remember this in case I ever feel the need to ask dumb/obvious questions again.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dick or GTFO


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Dick or GTFO



Last time an autist posted a dick pic here we got kicked off linode.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Okay then I will remember this in case I ever feel the need to ask dumb/obvious questions again.


Plus, how many people here do you really think have a grasp on human sexuality that surpasses porn hub? lol.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Why does pretty much every guy I've ever met have at least one photo of their dick?



Our daddies taught us not to be ashamed of our dicks.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Last time an autist posted a dick pic here we got kicked off linode.


That's only because it was so small it was reported as kiddie porn.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> That's only because it was so small it was reported as kiddie porn.



I suspect this one would be, too.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I suspect this one would be, too.


Yes, but this one probably can't even be seen to be a problem.


----------



## VortekPMD (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Why does pretty much every guy I've ever met have at least one photo of their dick?  From the most bookish historical re-enactment aspiring Professor, to the Bodybuilding Tradesman?  Why do I walk into their room and find their cam pointed at where their crotch is?  Why do they send dick pics?
> 
> Why do Girls almost invariably have inboxes filled with dickpics, no matter what social media platform they are on?  Whether its Facebook or snapchat, or probably even this forum.  Do guys send dick pics because it works some of the time?
> 
> I don't get it.



Here is my question. Why are you talking about dick pics with guys?

Is there something you would like to share with the class? Are you tired of chasing Buzzfeed pussy already?


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

VortekPMD said:


> Here is my question. Why are you talking about dick pics with sides?



Because the photo-takers are Male and the Photo-reciepients are usually Female.


----------



## VortekPMD (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Because the photo-takers are Male and the Photo-reciepients are usually Female.



So you like dick.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Because the photo-takers are Male and the Photo-reciepients are usually Female.


They're show-casing the merchandise. Why go test drive a car without checking out the specs first?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Because you snapchat it to a chick and you're like "wanna fuck"

That's the man version of "Netflix and chill" cleavage pic


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> They're show-casing the merchandise. Why go test drive a car without checking out the specs first?





Internet War Criminal said:


> Because you snapchat it to a chick and you're like "wanna fuck"
> 
> That's the man version of "Netflix and chill" cleavage pic



So is this the new way of doing things?  Because I'm pretty sure 30 years ago a guy didn't walk into a bar full of Women and drop Trou to show them all the merchandise beforehand.  Or did they just slip polaroids into their bags?


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> So is this the new way of doing things?  Because I'm pretty sure 30 years ago a guy didn't walk into a bar full of Women and drop Trou to show them all the merchandise beforehand.  Or did they just slip polaroids into their bags?


This short documentary explains everything


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> So is this the new way of doing things?  Because I'm pretty sure 30 years ago a guy didn't walk into a bar full of Women and drop Trou to show them all the merchandise beforehand.  Or did they just slip polaroids into their bags?



Millenial chicks are emotionally stunted and been told by society that it's great to be a slut so you don't even need to try anymore, fire up tindr just send a couple of an pics, fuck her and then there's no need to date because they don't date you just randomly text and offer to fuck and you make sure it's not at your place so they don't sleep over and try to sneak relationship your ass. Don't need to put an effort, don't need to take them, don't need to take them on dates, they are literally just booty calls once in a while then you ghost their asses and move on

And they said the future would suck


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Millenial chicks are emotionally stunted and been told by society that it's great to be a slut so you don't even need to try anymore, fire up tindr just send a couple of an pics, fuck her and then there's no need to date because they don't date you just randomly text and offer to fuck and you make sure it's not at your place so they don't sleep over and try to sneak relationship your ass. Don't need to put an effort, don't need to take them, don't need to take them on dates, they are literally just booty calls once in a while then you move on
> 
> And they said the future would suck


lol You're going to die alone


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

Show me yours and I'll show you mine.


Spoiler: dickpic


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Also, calling our resident dick pic specialist @DNJACK


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> lol You're going to die alone



Lol no I found a nice religious girl from the home country and I'm ready to settle down 

Gonna put a ring on it and pretend the last 18 years of fucking around didn't happen


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dickpic
> ...



... I don't know what else I was expecting before clicking that


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Lol no my parents found a nice religious girl from the home country and are forcing me to settle down


FTFY


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> FTFY



Tomayto, tomato


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 5, 2016)

*@KingofManga420*


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> @KingofManga


He died of dick dox


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 5, 2016)

dick pix are to prove that they are no girls. girls smell.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> dick pix are to prove that they are no girls. girls smell.


Wtf? Fite me irl


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

lol there are no grills on the internet just trannies


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> lol there are no grills on the internet just trannies



Trannies and fat lonely girls. Often Chinese.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Wtf? Fite me irl



tbf girls do smell


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> tbf girls do smell


Doesn't matter. I'm going to go passive aggressively sort the laundry improperly now.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Doesn't matter. I'm going to go passive aggressively sort the laundry improperly now.


Is this before or after you get back in the kitchen and make @DNJACK a sammich?


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Is this before or after you get back in the kitchen and make @DNJACK a sammich?


He's already been fed for the evening, so after.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Millenial chicks are emotionally stunted and been told by society that it's great to be a slut so you don't even need to try anymore, fire up tindr just send a couple of an pics, fuck her and then there's no need to date because they don't date you just randomly text and offer to fuck and you make sure it's not at your place so they don't sleep over and try to sneak relationship your ass. Don't need to put an effort, don't need to take them, don't need to take them on dates, they are literally just booty calls once in a while then you ghost their asses and move on
> 
> And they said the future would suck



Ah I see.  I suppose the odd thing was the dick pic itself.  For example, as a guy, what if you just regularly recieved vag pics?  Like you'd think, who cares about if its the most perfect Vag you've ever seen, as long as it does the job, wouldn't the whole body pic be the deal breaker?  Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> who cares about if its the most perfect Vag you've ever seen


lol like you've ever seen a vag


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Ah I see.  I suppose the odd thing was the dick pic itself.  For example, as a guy, what if you just regularly recieved vag pics?  Like you'd think, who cares about if its the most perfect Vag you've ever seen, as long as it does the job, wouldn't the whole body pic be the deal breaker?  Just thinking out loud here.


Guys don't want vag pics. They want tit pics.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Guys don't want vag pics. They want tit pics.



Do girls just want Dick pics?


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Do girls just want Dick pics?


Girls like abs too


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Do girls just want Dick pics?


Yes start spaming dickpics to girl you know


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Ah I see.  I suppose the odd thing was the dick pic itself.  For example, as a guy, what if you just regularly recieved vag pics?  Like you'd think, who cares about if its the most perfect Vag you've ever seen, as long as it does the job, wouldn't the whole body pic be the deal breaker?  Just thinking out loud here.



... no one sends a dick pic that doesn't include most of the body unless they are fat or manlets 

Same with vag pics


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Why does pretty much every guy I've ever met have at least one photo of their dick?  From the most bookish historical re-enactment aspiring Professor, to the Bodybuilding Tradesman?  Why do I walk into their room and find their cam pointed at where their crotch is?  Why do they send dick pics?
> 
> Why do Girls almost invariably have inboxes filled with dickpics, no matter what social media platform they are on?  Whether its Facebook or snapchat, or probably even this forum.  Do guys send dick pics because it works some of the time?
> 
> I don't get it.



You going to post your dick pic or what


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

@Brandobaris If i were you I'd start with @CricketVonChirp. Spam her your dickpics


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> lol like you've ever seen a vag



I can assure you that no matter how Autistic or maladjusted you may be, as long as you are physically attractive to someone, or have some sort of great future ahead of you, they will likely ignore whatever failings you have personally.  People tend to be quite shallow that way.


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 5, 2016)

Post. Dick. Pics.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I can assure you that no matter how Autistic or maladjusted you may be, as long as you are physically attractive to someone, or have some sort of great future ahead of you, they will likely ignore whatever failings you have personally. People tend to be quite shallow that way.


Or people could like people regardless of their body, you stupid autist.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Or people could like people regardless of their body, you stupid autist.



I don't know, I've never heard anyone say "Your ugly as fuck but I love you and want to marry you." Well.... not out loud anyway.  But I'm sure he has a "great personality"







Internet War Criminal said:


> ... no one sends a dick pic that doesn't include most of the body unless they are fat or manlets
> 
> Same with vag pics



Thank you, this has been most enlightening.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 5, 2016)

Dick. Now


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

He's not going to post a dickpics guys. He's just going to be an autistic forever alone sperg.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> He's not going to post a dickpics guys. He's just going to be an autistic forever alone sperg.



I'm so sick of you guys confusing me with Rain Man over here.  Give me a little credit.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I'm so sick of you guys confusing me with Rain Man over here.  Give me a little credit.


No prove yourself first spam dickpics


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I don't know, I've never heard anyone say "Your ugly as fuck but I love you and want to marry you." Well.... not out loud anyway.  But I'm sure he has a "great personality"
> 
> View attachment 160010
> 
> ...


No, they say "he has money and a big dick"


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I don't know, I've never heard anyone say "Your ugly as fuck but I love you and want to marry you." Well.... not out loud anyway.


Most women say that to me often, just not the want to marry you or love you part.


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 5, 2016)

I heard girls also like sharpie in pooper. Especially the girls that frequent forums.
And trust me Im the expert here on seducing girls on forums.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> And trust me Im the expert here on seducing a girl on forums.


FTFY

Change it back to plural at your own risk. I know where you fucking live.


----------



## Ido (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm a "chick" and I've never gotten a dickpick! How can I become this magical dick farmer? Is it anything like being a kiwi farmer? Sooooo... memes then? I just go out and yell memes irl and I'll have a line of fucking cocks?


Spoiler: COCKS











Sounds great! ACCORDING TO ALL KNOWN LAWS OF AVIATION DICKS OUT FOR HARAMBE!


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Ido said:


> I'm a "chick" and I've never gotten a dickpick! How can I become this magical dick farmer?



I was gonna joke "don't be fat" but there is no chick fat enough not receive dick pics


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ido said:


> I'm a "chick" and I've never gotten a dickpick! How can I become this magical dick farmer? Is it anything like being a kiwi farmer? Sooooo... memes then? I just go out and yell memes irl and I'll have a line of fucking cocks?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: COCKS
> ...


PM me and I will send you the finest of my stockpile of Kiwi Farmer dick pix, for GBP. Willing to negotiate prices. @Dynastia dick is extra


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> FTFY
> 
> Change it back to plural at your own risk. I know where you fucking live.


I did it by accident! They are sluts! You know I'm yours baby.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Ido said:


> DICKS OUT FOR HARAMBE!


This is the true reason for dick pics.

Case closed.

RIP harambe. I miss you so bad fam. *pours out some of his 40*


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I'm so sick of you guys confusing me with Rain Man over here.  Give me a little credit.


Yea that comparison is insulting to Rain Man


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> I did it by accident! They are sluts! You know I'm yours baby.


Too late. Already tracking and doxing them.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> @Dynastia dick is extra



tfw premium


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 5, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Too late. Already tracking and doxing them.


those whores deserve it.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 5, 2016)

All EDF dick is on discount btw


----------



## polonium (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll send a dick pic right now to anyone who asks.


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 6, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> ... no one sends a dick pic that doesn't include most of the body unless they are fat or manlets
> 
> Same with vag pics


Or they have a small 5 inch dick and are trying to make it look bigger! But if you have like a small dick, you arent sending out dick pics. Anything less than like 7-8 inches isnt really worth taking a photo of; or if its not  good looking, worthwhile dong, you know, why take a picture of it?


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 6, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Why does pretty much every guy I've ever met have at least one photo of their dick?  From the most bookish historical re-enactment aspiring Professor, to the Bodybuilding Tradesman?  Why do I walk into their room and find their cam pointed at where their crotch is?  Why do they send dick pics?


Because they can smell your homosexuality.



Brandobaris said:


> I don't get it.



And also you are autistic.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 6, 2016)

polonium said:


> I'll send a dick pic right now to anyone who asks.


Hmu


----------



## polonium (Dec 6, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Hmu


I didn't say it would be mine..


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 6, 2016)

what are you afraid of?


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 6, 2016)

My avatar is already a dick pic


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 7, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> what are you afraid of?


scorpions.
being audited.


----------



## DuskEngine (Dec 7, 2016)

DuckSucker said:


> Or they have a small dick and are trying to make it look bigger! But if you have like a small dick, you arent sending out dick pics. Anything less than like 7-8 inches isnt really worth taking a photo of; or if its not  good looking, worthwhile dong, you know, why take a picture of it?



You can use perspective trickery to make it look bigger than it really is. 








I mean, you could. I imagine.


----------



## Rainbow Puppy (Dec 8, 2016)

yes it does work some of the time, in fact

assuming u got a nice big dick


----------



## Ravenor (Dec 8, 2016)

I was going to create an account once on imgur, instagram, etc called Richard's_Pictures and send random people famous pictures of people called Dick... never got around to it.


----------



## Wish a nigga would (Dec 8, 2016)

It can be a form of foreplay or mutual masturbation over text/Snapchat/skype/etc. Some guys are just weird and send them to everyone hoping somebody will appreciate it. 

Don't overthink it. It's just a dick pic.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> It can be a form of foreplay or mutual masturbation over text/Snapchat/skype/etc. Some guys are just weird and send them to everyone hoping somebody will appreciate it.
> 
> Don't overthink it. It's just a dick pic.



As you can see from this thread, I've been apparently overthinking something that's as normal as making a morning coffee, and then asking why people do it.  But that's autism for you.


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 26, 2016)

coffee really is a plague


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 26, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> coffee really is a plague


You fucking take that back

Edit: keep the dick pics coming


----------



## polonium (Dec 27, 2016)

I sent a dick pic to someone on Grindr yesterday and he's coming over this afternoon to blow me.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 27, 2016)

You don't understand dick pics cause the only pics you have on your computer are 11 year old pussy pics.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 28, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> You don't understand dick pics cause the only pics you have on your computer are 11 year old pussy pics.



If you are telling me you never had a sex mad 11 year old try and get into your pants then you are not just lying to me, you are lying to yourself.  But I took your advice and downloaded the dick pics, and it didn't help me understand them better.

I even stared into the eye of the penises for several minutes hoping i would come to some realization.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 28, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> If you are telling me you never had a sex mad 11 year old try and get into your pants then you are not just lying to me, you are lying to yourself.  But I took your advice and downloaded the dick pics, and it didn't help me understand them better.
> 
> I even stared into the eye of the penises for several minutes hoping i would come to some realization.



I'm starting to see the trollishness of your posts, man...You are over-doing the character, perhaps?


----------



## Lorento (Dec 28, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> I'm starting to see the trollishness of your posts, man...You are over-doing the character, perhaps?



""""Character""""


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 28, 2016)

I sent a dick pic to only people that asked for one (that I had a relationship with, not just some random person).     

People that send unsolicited dick pics to someone are retarded. Other than that it is a little common for someone to send a naked pic to their SO now. 

Good thing mine were all to people that were legal Brando, and not some 11 year old that "looked 20"


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 28, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Millenial chicks are emotionally stunted and been told by society that it's great to be a slut so you don't even need to try anymore, fire up tindr just send a couple of an pics, fuck her and then there's no need to date because they don't date you just randomly text and offer to fuck and you make sure it's not at your place so they don't sleep over and try to sneak relationship your ass. Don't need to put an effort, don't need to take them, don't need to take them on dates, they are literally just booty calls once in a while then you ghost their asses and move on
> 
> And they said the future would suck



Can confirm.

Some 18-25 year old women are the easiest scores on the planet. Almost TOO easy....


----------

